

Ask HN Go or Rust for concurrent web development - tejinderss

I am a python web developer and I want to try out concurrent programming language for web dev. Which one should I try and what are the pros and cons of each in the context of web development? Thanks.
======
kristianp
Go has more mature libraries for web development and you could argue that it
is more suited, due to easy concurrency via go-routines. Rust is closer to c++
in the level of abstraction above the hardware, and complexity of the
language.

------
oreoftw
For sure Rust has better design than Go, but I don't know any actively
developed web framework in Rust. Go may be a better choice because of
ecosystem.

